# MTB - Sunday 5-29-11



## o3jeff (May 24, 2011)

Anyone have any rides planned?


----------



## mattm59 (May 25, 2011)

nothing planned, but weather/ project dependent I'm sure my son and I will hit Nepaug or Sessions, or maybe find that Stone rd. riding.

Edit. going to Cockaponsett, probably afternoon after I prep my sailboat.


----------



## WoodCore (May 25, 2011)

Nothing planned but lots of options on the table!


----------



## MR. evil (May 26, 2011)

I am going to be staying close to home this weekend, but if any of you jokers want to check out Batchelor Street let me know.


Also, there is a Saturday morning NEMBA ride there at 9:00am this weekend Saturday.


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2011)

My buddy Jamie and I are planning on getting out tomorrow morning, time and locations are open for the moment. Millers Pond is top of the list right now but nothing is set. What are you guys doing?


----------

